# checks vs. jeans...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

outside of chef coat, or toques being the uniform... how common is it to wear jeans in the kitchen??? is it more common to wear checks???


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

chef pants


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Definitely chef pants. Jeans are too hot and unsafe. They would absorb hot spills like crazy...


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

Iv always worn checks since going to school. The place i worked at before school was less formal and we could wear shorts jeans. The only uniform requirment was a black shirt. Very infomal dress code for the nice food we put out.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

last place i worked at was a bar and i wore jeans and the work T-shirt with the logo on it

no the new place that im working the chef said "i dont care what kind of chef pants you have if you have the ones with chillies or sushi on them you can wear them buy ill make fun of you." so i wear chex and black chef pants

no jeans in my kitchen they dont look good in a open kitchen


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have yet to see jeans in a working kitchen. I am not extremely picky about the uniform I'd like my cooks to wear, but chef pants is part of the non-negotiable part.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Chef hat, ironed & clean chef coat, black pants, black apron, black clean slip-resistant shoes. No exceptions. Uniform in appearance by wearing a uniform. No clean coat? Go home and get one.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

Our dress code is solid black. Some wear black cargo pants. I wear black jeans. Then there is the black tee-shirt & chefs jacket


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Checks are definitely more comfortable than jeans (and I'm not wearing jeans with an elastic band). However, I do know of a great place in Montreal (arguably one of the best and most famous) where their cooks (and chef) dress in the restaurant's T-shirts and whatever pants they seem to want... it all depends on the owner's philsophy.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I currently work for a place where we wear a t-shirt with company logo and jeans and or shorts, especially during the summer.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

hear hear , i totally agree with you , it makes you look more professional
jeans are a terrible thing to wear in the kitchen so not practical and not comfy when your frantic, chefs pants are very comfy and so durable and hard wearing


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Jeeebus Christmas the houndstooth chex. Arrggghhhh!!!!!! Definitely two from the "Ly" family....Ug and Fug. Jeans? That's a big nada too!

I'd have to agree as well but.............. to a point. Thank gawd for Chefwear and the chilie pepper and/or tomato pants.:lol: I love the black pants and the black with the white stripe. Have 12 pairs. They look very crisp with clean and ploished clogs, a clean and pressed dress coat with the black piping and mother of pearle buttons even the daily coat with the cloth knots but sometimes a bit of color lights the day. Had three pairs of the above mentioned "high volume" pants. They definitely were a conversation piece with the guests when I wore them in the DR.


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

I really dislike jeans in the kitchen. Black, white, checks, or stripes. I think chili peppers make cookslook like clowns.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cuisine printed in white on black background, loved the veg print ones to wear at farmer's markets.

Jeans are too hot......wore shorts in the late 1970's bent over and burnt my butt on the cranked up oven, total hazard.

t-shirts in kitchen, chartruese chefwear coat at events......kitchen help has white monogramed aprons, staff has black logoed aprons, tux shirts, bow tie, black pants

Crocs....save my legs.....amazing the difference in wearing them vs. other shoes. high arch excludes me from alot of clogs.....


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

2nd. they remind me of joey buttafuocco pants.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I hate chef uniforms in general, especially check pants. I often wonder why all chefs wear that clown/slave uniform. That being said jeans make you look like a slob, you might as well be a delivery driver or dishwasher.

As long as your gear is clean and you look good, you can wear what you want in my shop. Chili pepper pants and the like are great for an aspiring blooming onion chef but make you look even dumber than you are, they are always good for a laugh and I will most likely make fun of you for the duration.

That being said I usually wear tan or black pants, if needed I can throw on a good shirt and tie for meetings or go out after work and not look like an idiot in my chili pants. It is my opinion this profession will never advance without it being percieved as professional and educated by the general public. Jeans and chilli pants reinforce the notion that "cooks" are undereducated and underclass, some people do not care and appearance means little, they will faun over their plates to get them perfect but pay no attention their own presentation which is equally important.


----------

